# Civil Engineer jobs in Australia?



## puravida (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi there,

How is the current job situation in Australia for civil engineers?

I am a New Zealand citizen searching for a job in Australia. I have applied to several jobs but it seems that priority is given to people in the country. Any advice?

regards

Puravida


----------

